# PKG ERROR



## coutter (Feb 4, 2021)

When trying to run 
`pkg update && pkg upgrade -y`
I get this error:
I tried several methods to solve this and none of them worked out... I'm kinda lost here. 


```
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
Error updating repositories!
root@:/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg #
root@:/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg # clear
root@:/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg # pkg update && pkg upgrade -y
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
pkg: Repository FreeBSD load error: access repo file(/var/db/pkg/repo-FreeBSD.sqlite) failed: No such file or directory
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:10:amd64/quarterly/meta.txz: Not Found
repository FreeBSD has no meta file, using default settings
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:10:amd64/quarterly/packagesite.txz: Not Found
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
Error updating repositories!
root@:/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/pkg #
```


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2021)

The entire 10 branch is end-of-life and not supported any more.









						Unsupported FreeBSD Releases
					

FreeBSD is an operating system used to power modern servers, desktops, and embedded platforms.




					www.freebsd.org


----------



## jimeha (Feb 5, 2021)

SirDice: I and probably others are hoping there's a pkg-archive.freebsd.org (doesn't resolve, so is it elsewhere?) of some description correct?  I'm sure we're of all aware of the implications of using older releases, but we're also all aware of slow moving upgrades in various organizations with the requirement to be able to maintain parity functionality, even if that means installing an unsupported pkg on the older OS (thinking megacli, etc, where OS ver doesn't neccesarily matter).  I hope those packages don't just disappear from the Internet forever after becoming unsupported and users can still find them without having to rebuild ports manually.  This would be a sad loss indeed.


----------



## Deleted member 66267 (Feb 6, 2021)

jimeha said:


> SirDice: I and probably others are hoping there's a pkg-archive.freebsd.org (doesn't resolve, so is it elsewhere?) of some description correct?  I'm sure we're of all aware of the implications of using older releases, but we're also all aware of slow moving upgrades in various organizations with the requirement to be able to maintain parity functionality, even if that means installing an unsupported pkg on the older OS (thinking megacli, etc, where OS ver doesn't neccesarily matter).  I hope those packages don't just disappear from the Internet forever after becoming unsupported and users can still find them without having to rebuild ports manually.  This would be a sad loss indeed.


I don't know if anything like that exists. The only thing that works is pkgsrc, which is designed just for this: continue the life of legacy systems!






						pkgsrc
					






					www.pkgsrc.org


----------



## jimeha (Mar 26, 2021)

Apologies for the delayed reply, life in the way.  So for much older versions we still have ftp-archive.freebsd.org for versions 1.x through 9.x (on i386) and 5.x ot 9.x (on amd64).  But on pkg.freebsd.org, 10.x has been wiped, so now we have a gap then 11+?  I would've hoped FreeBSD would keep this available on some archive server, just like the older versions.  That's very unfortunate.

I glanced at pkgsrc, but that does seem to involve having to build all of ports at least once, or a portion of it if we want to be able to do final updates to our BSD 10.x systems, before they eventually migrate to 12.x or newer.  Is there really no pkg archive of 10.x?  Will 1.x through 9.x eventually disappear too then if the move is to only 'new' supported stuff to be available from pkg?


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 26, 2021)

Cause EOL always hits you like lightning in a clear sky, right? </sarcasm>

Operating EOL systems is dangerous, you should *never* do it, so there's no point in providing any support for shooting your foot. You can always fetch ports trees from ages ago and build yourself what you need if you insist, but the only sane way is: upgrade.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2021)

jimeha said:


> Will 1.x through 9.x eventually disappear too then if the move is to only 'new' supported stuff to be available from pkg?


Those never existed.

There are archives of the releases. Some of those included packages. But they are packages that were built at the time of the release (you could find those included on the CD/DVD images). They are not the 'last' builds of that release.


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 26, 2021)

Zirias said:


> ... so there's no point in providing any support for shooting your foot.


I don't mind to assist.  I know of a few 10 repositories, online, should I reveal them? What say you?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 26, 2021)

FreeBSD 7.x, 9.x and 10.x are often used to keep a certain game server in the air.


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 26, 2021)

Someone with enough knowledge

 should be able to do that in a somewhat sane way and solve problems himself
 won't do it anyways, for obvious reasons


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 26, 2021)

SirDice said:


> FreeBSD 7.x, 9.x and 10.x are often used to keep a certain game server in the air.


Understood.


----------



## jimeha (Mar 27, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Those never existed.
> 
> There are archives of the releases. Some of those included packages. But they are packages that were built at the time of the release (you could find those included on the CD/DVD images). They are not the 'last' builds of that release.


My fault that one; bad comparison then.  I suppose a portion of my argument is also for consistency.  One could, in theory (not recommended, yes, I know), install an older FreeBSD version right now and set PACKAGESITE to ftp-archive.freebsd.org so pkg_add et al work.  Currently, I see no way to do that with, for example, FreeBSD 10.x and pkg without building ports and pointing pkg at that after setting up a frontend to my internal builds that were built and packaged nicely.  The pkg.freebsd.org system just doesn't have FreeBSD:10:amd64 (released or latest) and others anymore, only supported 12.x, etc, releases.  This seems like a miss in consistency vs older FreeBSD versions unless this new practice for maintaining pkg.freebsd.org is posted somewhere I haven't found yet which is entirely possible.

Zirias absolutely agree with your overall premise: 100% use new *supported* releases when possible.  Badger those who 'need' the old systems to upgrade.  However, I'm sure I'm not the only one trying to maintain an old server though for "reasons" by attempting to patch in the very last released builds of a package(s) as an attempt to update it 'a little bit' before that OS upgrade oppotunity comes.  I had managed to upgrade several before FreeBSD:10:amd64 disappeared, was going to do more of them, but can't.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 27, 2021)

Zirias said:


> Operating EOL systems is dangerous, you should *never* do it, so there's no point in providing any support for shooting your foot. You can always fetch ports trees from ages ago and build yourself what you need if you insist, but the only sane way is: upgrade.


I run FreeBSD 11.1 but that machine is never online and serves as my .mp3 player.

But I wholeheartedly agree they should be upgraded if taken online.


----------



## zirias@ (Mar 27, 2021)

Sure, without network and _if_ you can be sure there's never any untrusted removable media attached/inserted (IMHO a lot of "if"s), you can operate anything securely  I'd still not recommend that for practical reasons: Once you _want_ to change something (e.g. install a new software), you'll have problems to solve first…


jimeha said:


> I'm sure I'm not the only one trying to maintain an old server though for "reasons" by attempting to patch in the very last released builds of a package(s) as an attempt to update it 'a little bit' before that OS upgrade oppotunity comes.


You're not the only one who ever asked such a thing, which doesn't mean it's sensible. "Update a little bit"? Think about that… if that machine is online, it's doomed as soon as someone is "interested" anyways.

You still only have to upgrade to the next major release. That's typically pretty painless, and _if_ you run into problems, they should be fixed quickly. Packages might be a different issue, depending on how long you couldn't upgrade them any more (but, after all, that's your goal anyways…)

The best thing to do is upgrade regularly. With smaller set of upgrades, each one is easily manageable.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 27, 2021)

I've never upgraded from one RELEASE step to the next and always done a full rebuild ground up. That way I know what I'm going to get every time and it will run well past the EOL timeline. 

It's a W520 with FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p3 I watch movies from USB stick, my movies my USB stick, on sometime but my .mp3 player 99% of the time. My music my USB stick, too.  And I always `dd` a new one before I use it.

I'm the only one who has access to it and only root can mount a USB stick. Anything transferred onto it is done by means of USB stick from one machine to another by me. Bluetooth and wi-fi are turned off and it's never connected to an Ethernet cable till it's time to rebuild.

I check the ones I use online at least once a day and there was an update yesterday with `freebsd-update fetch`. Get that one yet?


----------



## cybersans (Jul 9, 2021)

Trihexagonal said:


> I've never upgraded from one RELEASE step to the next and always done a full rebuild ground up. That way I know what I'm going to get every time and it will run well past the EOL timeline.
> 
> It's a W520 with FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p3 I watch movies from USB stick, my movies my USB stick, on sometime but my .mp3 player 99% of the time. My music my USB stick, too.  And I always `dd` a new one before I use it.
> 
> ...


ok. lets say i do that. will my kde4 working with the updated version from 10 to 12?
or the kde4 desktop will be automatically updated to


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2021)

KDE 4 was removed from the ports tree a long time ago.


```
This port expired on: 2018-12-31
```


----------



## cybersans (Jul 9, 2021)

SirDice said:


> KDE 4 was removed from the ports tree a long time ago.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


understand. but the question is: will the update caused the kde4 cannot be execute anymore in the newly update v12 from the old v10?

or the kde4 desktop still can be run? the freebsd-update command only updating the core/kernel/base only or the whole systems including the desktop?

thanks
sans


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 10, 2021)

cybersans said:


> or the kde4 desktop still can be run? the freebsd-update command only updating the core/kernel/base only or the whole systems including the desktop?


`freebsd-update fetch` checks to see if there are any updates or patches for the base system. 

You update 3rd party programs like KDE through using pkg or ports. You update the ports tree with `portsnap fetch update` and see if there is an update for KDE. 

I don't use KDE so I can't help you with that specifically except to say fluxbox that uses the programs you choose, uses less memory and what I use. 

KDE is a cookie cutter DE with the programs somebody else thinks you need and the only thing different about yours than the rest is the wallpaper. There's no confusing mine with anyone else's and it's a custom build from ground up.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2021)

cybersans said:


> the freebsd-update command only updating the core/kernel/base only or the whole systems including the desktop?


freebsd-update(8) only updates the base OS. After a major version upgrade you _must_ upgrade your ports/packages too. And that's where the problem lies, there is no KDE4 any more. You will need to upgrade your KDE to x11/kde5 too.


----------



## cybersans (Jul 15, 2021)

done. i manage to update the base system such as kernel from 10.4 to 13.0 update the /usr/ports and pkg, while keeping the old kde4 running.

for those who wondered, the reason why i did this because i already install the 13 with kde plasma on another machine, already searching the internet, and there is no such thing to enable the root login on the logon page, while kde4 can by editing the kdmrc file.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 16, 2021)

cybersans said:


> for those who wondered, the reason why i did this because i already install the 13 with kde plasma on another machine, already searching the internet, and there is no such thing to enable the root login on the logon page, while kde4 can by editing the kdmrc file.


Logging in as root is generally considered bad practice. 

I issue `su` to become root in that terminal am very comfortable working as root. To invoke my File Manager if need be as well as perform more mundane tasks.


----------

